# KING OF CRAB ISLAND KAYAK TOURNAMENT



## lost4reason (Nov 1, 2007)

King of Crab Island Tournament Information:





WHEN:

August 1st with a rain day of August 2nd. If we are rained out Saturday, the tournament will move to Sunday instead.



Entry Fee: 20$ (Plus a 1$ PayPal processing fee for a total of $21)







Legal fish for this tournament:



Redfish (18in-27in)

Speckled Trout

Flounder

Cobia

Snapper

Grouper

Pompano

Dorado (Mahi-Mahi)

Spanish Mackerel

King Mackerel



(No Others Fish will qualify)



Redfish must be in the 18-27in slot. You may weigh in 3 fish. The heaviest combined weight of your stringer will be your entry. Top 3 stringers will take the cash: You can fish anywhere in FL waters





Pay Out: 1st, 2nd and 3rd places for the HEAVIEST STRINGER of 3 LEGAL fish.



1st=50% Entry fee

2nd=30% Entry fee

3rd=20% Entry fee







Rules: The rules are "DON'T BREAK THE LAW"!! and paddle/pedal craft only. It is your responsibility to know the state laws/regulations and follow them. You can fish anywhere in FL waters. Tournament Rules.doc (Micro Soft Word Document)



.



Registration: There will be online registration only, the entry fee is $20.00 with a $1 paypal processing fee for a total of $21.00. http://www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.com/Tournament.asp



Tournament Flyer: 2009 King of Crab Island (Adobe pdf)



Weigh in: Weigh in will be at the Crab Island Helen Back Pontoon boat. (Look for the banners). The boat will be anchored at Crab Island. Crab Island is located under the Destin Bridge. You can park at the beach access under the bridge and launch your kayaks from there. (Yes, weigh in is ON the water so drag the catches out there for all to see) Weigh in will be from 1-3pm. Lines in the water at 5:30am.



This is going to be a simple cash-in, cash-out tournament. Any entry money is paid right back out. There will be NO prizes. This will be a bragging rights event only with a little wager on the side.



Captains Meeting: There will be a captain's meeting at Helen Back Cafe on Okaloosa Island at 6:30pm Friday night. The captain's meeting is NOT mandatory, but it's good a get together before the tournament. Good Food, Good Drink , and Good Fun.







Gulf Coast Kayak Fishing Tournament Info Page



http://www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.com/Tournament.asp





Liquid Surf and Sail Tournament Info Page



http://www.liquidsurfandsail.com/Index.cfm?page=events





Helen Back Café Website (Captains meeting location)



http://www.helenbackcafe.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Im in! This sounds like a fun tournament!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I think Ernie & I can fish this. I'll have to ask off now, I usuallly work Sat nights.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

If the weigh in is from 1-3 you might be able to make work but you will most likely be tired and intoxicated...glad to hear you guys are coming...Although you and ernie are some serious competion...atleast we have home field advantage unless you guys are driving over for the weigh in. Did you replace all your combos yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Frank I see you in here lurking...what are you doing...waiting for cobia season!


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

So the way that I understand it is that someone must weigh in*Three *eligible fish to place. Correct? Ex.Two 35lb King Macks and no other fish could be beat by 1 6lb Red, a 4lb Speck and a 1.5lb Speck because the person with the kings did not qualify


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

sweet i cant wait sounds like its gonna be alot of fun


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

> *gottafish (7/12/2009)*So the way that I understand it is that someone must weigh in*Three *eligible fish to place. Correct? Ex.Two 35lb King Macks and no other fish could be beat by 1 6lb Red, a 4lb Speck and a 1.5lb Speck because the person with the kings did not qualify




That is my understanding. that said. once you catch your kings you will only need one other legal fish. i imagine a spanish shouldn't be hard.



It wouldn't suprise me if one of these guys nails 2 kings and a cobia or something. hell, maybe even a snapper or grouper.


----------



## lost4reason (Nov 1, 2007)

> *gottafish (7/12/2009)*So the way that I understand it is that someone must weigh in*Three *eligible fish to place. Correct? Ex.Two 35lb King Macks and no other fish could be beat by 1 6lb Red, a 4lb Speck and a 1.5lb Speck because the person with the kings did not qualify




Kreg,



It is basically the heaviest stringer (doesn't have to be 3 fish). i.e. If I catch (1) 50# cobia and you catch (2) 20# kings and a 5# snapper.......I win!



We just used 3 as a max number of fish to make it a more excitable tournament. This was originally an offshore only tournament, but if the seas are 5 ft that day then there is a good chance that the inshore species could win.



Also, no mothership trips...I don't think anyone would have the time to get back or would want to waste gas to win the little bit of cash but you never know.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up, Thomas!


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Who plans on fishing this who has not signed up yet? Should be one of the most interesting tournaments around.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

22 Entrants as of 7am this morning. Here are the payouts right now:


1st place = $220.00 
2nd Place = $132.00 
3rd Place = $88.00 

Not too late. Cash entry at the Captain's meeting at 6:30pm tonight.


----------

